# cathode light back on LCD screen to light room?



## battlingpig (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi, a while ago i came accross a website which showed a picture of a persons pc screen which had a blue cold cathode tube at the back of it which had a homemade switch and was wired into the pc (i think onto a molex) i was just wondering if anyone else had ever tried doing this before and was wondering if anyone knew how to make one of those things actually work? thanks


----------



## PDonahoe (Feb 4, 2005)

I used these to backlight my monitor. They plug into a regular AC outlet, and you can configure them in a variety of ways.

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...Id=10103&storeId=12&langId=-1&productId=11158


----------



## PDonahoe (Feb 4, 2005)

Here are what mine look like. You can see a row of them across the top, but I also have two hidden behind to monitor to give the blue glow behind the monitor.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

:grin: hmmm,interesting.


----------

